# The JuGGERNAUTS HELL journal



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 6, 2005)

heh figured I'd start one too..
10-05-2005 (yesterday)

7am shake (metrx MRP) and 1 hydroxcut caffeine free
and 40grms oats(raw) with 1tbsp on peanut butter

10am 2 scoops of whey

1pm grilled chicken wrap with lettuce and cheese 

4pm 2 scoops whey and one handfull of almonds and 1 hydroxycut caffeine free

5:45 gym
10min warm up on treadmill

Dumbell shoulder presses
20lbs x 15
40lbs x 15
60lbs x 12
80lbs x 10
100lbs x 6 

Dumbell side raisers
10lbs x 15
20lbs x 15
25lbs x 10
30lbs x 10

shruggs
100lbs x 10

Front raisers
30lbs x 10

30mins on elliptical

didnt have PWO shake 

8:00pm
2 idaho potatoes with veggies and 80%lean beef and 1 hydroxycut

10:30 2tsps peanut butter with 2 tbsps of raw oats.

zzzzzzzzzzzz

3am (LOL) 1 tbsp peanut butter and 2 tbsps of raw oats (I shouldn't have but man I was hungry)


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 6, 2005)

10-6-2005

7am shake (metrx MRP) and 1 hydroxcut caffeine free
and 40grms oats(raw) with 1tbsp on peanut butter

10am 2 whey scoops and hydroxycut. . .


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 6, 2005)

as far as macros... my cal intake is between 3000-3400ish.. I think Im gonna cut down a bit.. Im thinking I aint getting enough proteins.. should be taking in atleast 250grms/day.. kinda hard to do even with shakes...  I won't fail!!!!  Ill be 280lbs with 10% bf soon..lol


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 6, 2005)

I also noticed I'm holding a lot of water.. don't know why.. must be a lot of hidden sodium in meals I eat..  I like peppers and curry.. Ill double check the sodium content.. waist down to 43    Havent weighed myself yet but have cut 4 inches off my waist.. roar..  
PS: most 300+lbers I know have 50-60inch waistlines


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 6, 2005)

man I'm tired today.  Good thing I aint working out..

My routine:

Mon chest & 30mins cardio (includes 10mins warm up)

Wed shoulders & 30min cardio

Friday arms & 30min cardio

Sat back and legs

Sun 1hr cardio (depends on how hung over I am   )


----------

